# Ticks anyone?



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Today I found what looked to me like a tick on the top of his head. It was not burrowed in just crawling around. I picked it out and as I tried to examine it, jumped away.
Nervously, I looked all over Sam's coat but didn't find anything else.

So I scowered the net for a simple answer on removal of ticks:
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-remove-a-tick/


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Datacan, I am not sure where you are but we had a very rainy spring in Ohio, US. This caused ticks to be really bad this year. I know some people do not like the flea and tick treatments because they are like putting pesticides on your dog. We talked in length to our vet and came up with two solutions. One, for our 15 mth V, we do a flea and tick treatment every 6 wks during the bad tick months only and Two, for our 13 wk old we have a spray that we put on a cloth and rub her down before and after being in the woods, or fields. These treatments help tremendously but we still check both dogs really well before going in the house or getting in the car to head home. You just have to be aware and really check them over. 
Before we started treatments, in early summer/late spring we would pull at least 4 ticks off Pacer after being out for a walk. That being said, only took one walk like that before we called the vet!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/is-frontline-or-other-spot-on-flea-and.html



Ticks carry Lyme Desease out here in the west. The dogs are checked before they get back in the Jeep. The nice part about a Vizsla's coat. A tick shows up well.

Rod


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We are in Ontario, Canada and our spring time was very wet too. 
We are using topical application of tick, heart worm, flea control (Revolution by Physer) but last time I applied it, Sam became sick for 3 days (runny stool and sleeps all day). We have to find alternatives. 

Yes Lyme disease is very serious. We have a family friend who got Lyme while vounteerig with doctors without borders in Africa.
No long term cure for human. 
Animals get antibiotics, pretty powerful ones.


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Maisy our puppy hasn't had any ticks so far, but our neighbors have had them so their around. We live in a area with eucalyptus trees which do help repel them. Currently we have her wearing a flee, tick collar which so far seems to have helped. Good luck!


----------



## reddogfan (Jun 4, 2011)

We had previously used Frontline with our 2 1/2 year old Vizsla but I noticed that after the treatment he would seem to be feeling poorly - lethargic and just not himself for a day or so. 
Just doing some research on the Web reveals that many dog owners have had similar or worse experiences with pesticide based treatments. So we looked for an alternative and found Cedarcide which is a cedar oil based liquid that isn't harmful for dogs and which effectively works as a deterrent for fleas and ticks and other insects. 

If you're looking for a more natural alternative you might want to Google it and research it for yourself.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

8) Thanks reddogfan. I found the site: http://www.cedarcidestore.com/releases/release/3365525/17676.htm
It mentions Health Canada approval (we live in Southern Ontario, Canada). Looks like a great product, I'll try and get it.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I have read the reviews on Cedarcide, which have not been favorable. I guess I'm skeptical. Reddogfan - please tell us your experiences and how and when you apply this to your dog. Also, does your dog spend allot of time in the fields and woods?


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We've had good experiences with frontline, but we don't take any chances. Rosie has the lyme vaccine as well. Ticks love her, and as soon as the frontline is wearing off, we find them all over her through late fall (in New England).


----------



## smitty (Sep 3, 2008)

We live in Connecticut, near Lyme Ct. hence lots of tics here.. pretty much standard for every dog to have the Lyme vaccine and use stuff like frontline... luckily the V is a shorthaired dog and tics are easily seen on them...we have to look Sadie and ourselves over every time we go in the woods or even the yard, and that's pretty much everyday... I have been lucky but many of my friends and their dogs have had Lyme disease.. just a part of life in ct..


----------

